
Handling Filesystem Events with GCD in iOS and Cocoa - jemeshsu
http://www.davidhamrick.com/2011/10/10/handling-filesystem-events-with-gcd.html
======
scoopr
Interesting. In my autobuild[0] tool I used the FSEvent api to monitor
filesystem notifications.

This article prompted me to revisit the documentation, to make sure I'm not
doing anything too stupid. The documentation clarifies:

The file system events API is also not designed for finding out when a
particular file changes. For such purposes, the kqueues mechanism is more
appropriate.

The file system events API is designed for passively monitoring a large tree
of files for changes. The most obvious use for this technology is for backup
software. Indeed, the file system events API provides the foundation for
Apple’s backup technology.

So the FSEvent api is more suitable for my use case, but it is useful to know
this if I happen to have a different use case in the future.

[0] <https://github.com/scoopr/autobuild>

